# Kel-Tec SU16-get one-5LBS!



## Dusty Roads (Jan 29, 2016)

Outstanding
 18"barrel-5LBS-Folding stock-Bipod-3 mag carrying capacity-less than $700
 Good accuracy,fires as fast as one can pull trigger even with cheap low grain loads


----------

